# Rockport/Aransas pass Area



## bigfisher12 (Aug 16, 2012)

My wife and I are going to rockport area here in a couple weeks and im just wondering how the fishing has been? We do not have a boat so we just fish from shore. We usually fish the flatts by the ski bason in rockport but are open to try new areas. We fish with shrimp and mullet. 
Any help on places to try in the area would be greatly appreciated! I would like to get my wife on some nice red fish. 
Thanks and tight lines


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

if the highway construction is not too bad try the Fulton side of the causeway there is a big shell bank and you can drive right there--or used to not sure what the new bridge will do to it


----------



## ShoalCatter (Jul 28, 2013)

That's a pretty good suggestion. There used to be so much more access for folks without a boat. Same thing with freshwater around here, too. Go into Lamar near the "Big Tree". You may have to wade out a bit to cast, and get there early. But you'll see plenty of spots out there. Also, get on 1781 near the county airport. You'll see some good access out there.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

Shoalcatter--have you ever waded the piers out front of Laguna Reef Motel--the pier just south of Laguna Reef has a big reef just to the end and a bit south--I stay there a lot when I travel it has been good the last few years--A local guide showed me --I can fish until time to get cleaned up and go to work--then come back and fish till dark--do not have bring the boat or yak--it would be a good yak spot too--


----------



## ragin (Jun 15, 2013)

in Port A,, take the Jetty Boat at 6:30 am,,,,,, walk 2 miles down the beach, and fish there, about a 25 minute walk ----------- look on google earth, you can see where the current comes back into the beach after it goes around the jetties.


----------



## ShoalCatter (Jul 28, 2013)

*laguna reef*



tspitzer said:


> Shoalcatter--have you ever waded the piers out front of Laguna Reef Motel--the pier just south of Laguna Reef has a big reef just to the end and a bit south--I stay there a lot when I travel it has been good the last few years--A local guide showed me --I can fish until time to get cleaned up and go to work--then come back and fish till dark--do not have bring the boat or yak--it would be a good yak spot too--


I haven't fished that, but I'm aware that some guides throw croaker out there. I've been wanting to run the boat there and try to find what they throw at. Thanks for the tip.


----------

